# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #20689 ydin, Άνω Γλυφάδα

## ydin

Καλησπερα σας !

Εχω 3 εβδομαδες περιπου στο awmn και εχωμεινει με τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις. Συντομα θα προχωρησω στα πιο βαθεια νερα, στηνοντας 2 links μεχρι το τελος του μηνα και αν ολα πανε καλα, αλλα 2 (ισως και 3) μεχρι το τελος Ιουλιου.

== UPDATE ===

Σωληνα 6m, Φ48 πρασινου τυπου στην ταρατσα (3,85m απο την τελευταια επιτοιχια στηριξη  ::  ) με 4 βασεις τοιχου βαρεως τυπου και 2 σετ των 3 αντιριδων στην κορυφη και στην μεση του ιστου. 

Εξοπλισμός κόμβου :
1 x RB435G (OS 6.6)
1 x RB433 (OS 6.6)
7 x Πιάτα Gibertini 80 cm αλουμηνιου
1 x Πιάτο Gibertini 100cm αλουμηνιου
8 χ Interline Feeder 5GHz
6 x Mikrotik RB52Nm
1 x Winstron CM9
1 x Mikrotik RB52H-n
Καλώδια τυπου LMR-400
Στεγανο κουτι επιτοιχιο Hager IP67

Τροφοδοσία απο Ubiquity 48V POE, μεσω SFTP cat5e προς την ταρατσα. Υπαρχει ανταπτορας Mikrotik 48V-->24V και επισης γειωνεται. Η πηγη ρευματος ειναι πανω σε ενα APC UPS 800VA για προστασία 


Links με :

1. dgi (#2125)
2. geeksada (#10542)
3. SV1GGD (#4304)
4. jimgal (#10444)
5. seimaz-koridallos (#19695)
6. papashark (#23)


VPN
1. PTP VPN με Cha0s (#2331)


Σελίδα στο WIND :
Internet: http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=20689
Wireless: http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=20689

Υπηρεσίες :
NTP Service στο 10.24.66.15
VPN 2 χρηστων Internet-To-AWMN με ταχυτητες 4Ms D/768Ks U συνολικα (openvpn) --> Under Construction 
FTP με αρκετο HD υλικο--> Under Construction 

VOIP : 541020689

Φωτογραφιες κομβου :
https://picasaweb.google.com/1101943...eat=directlink

----------


## ipduh

ωραία, καλές ζεύξεις! ... αφού σε βοηθά ο tsatasoς είσαι σε καλά χέρια ...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άντε με το καλό !!!
Και ότι χρειαστείς για βοήθεια εδώ γύρω είμαστε.

----------


## Convict

Άντε το συντομότερο να γίνεις Constructed ...

----------


## tsatasos

Έτσι να κινηθούμε κ λίγο στα νότια προάστια.

Λόγω της θέσης του Γιάννη, σκεφτόμουν να σπάσει το link dgi #2125 -geeksada #10542 κ να μπει ενδιάμεσος, να μπει επίσης ενδιάμεσος στο link jimgal #10444 -sv1ggd #4304 (αφού έρθουμε σε επικοινωνία με τους παραπάνω κομβούχους κ συμφωνησουν) κ τέλος να βγει ένα μακρινό λινκ με κάποιον από τα δυτικά για να έχουμε επιπλέον feed στη Γλυφάδα που τώρα δεν έχει κ τόσο καλές ταχύτητες.

Με τα παραπάνω θα έρθει κ πιο κοντά η άνω με την κάτω Γλυφάδα, γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή για να φτάσω στον dgi καμιά φορά πάω μέσω Κορυδαλλού κ είμαστε καμιά 10αρια hops μακριά...

Πρέπει να κανονίσουμε κανά meeting εδώ κάτω να τα πούμε.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

μέσα...

----------


## indian

count me in..

----------


## mikemtb

me too. αν και δε βλεπο τπτ απο το σπιτι μου!! LoL

----------


## klarabel

Mε λίγη βοήθεια στους νέους σίγουρα μπορείτε να κάνετε πολλά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ydin

Μικρο Update...

Ξεστηθηκε η grid και το groov-ακι. Στην θεση τους μπηκαν 4 80αρια Gibertini αλουμηνιου (για να μπω ενδιαμεσος σε 2 υπαρχουσα links) αλλα και ενα 110αρι Gibertini αλουμηνιου για να βγαλω ενα μακρινο.

Αυριο εχω να κανω κατι τρυπες στο κουτι (Hager FL106A) για να κατσει το RB 435G (4x RB52n-M , 1 x RB52Hn) με τις 5 καρτουλες, αλλα και να ετοιμαστει χωρος και μελλοντικο upgrade σε δευτερο RB.

Φυσικα παντα διπλα μου ο Τασος (tsatasos) που ειλικρινα με εχει σκλαβωσει με την προθυμια του για βοηθεια αλλα και να μου υποδειξει οτι χρειαζεται !


Επεται συνεχεια... ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

keep walking on wi-fi  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, κάτι προλάβαμε κ κάναμε σήμερα...  :: 

Που θα πάει, θα στρώσει η Γλυφάδα...

----------


## Convict

Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.
Συνεννόηση να υπάρχει και όλα τα άλλα έρχονται.

----------


## tsatasos

Αρχικά λέμε να μπει ενδιάμεσος στο λινκ dgi (#2125) - geeksada (#10542).
Αυτό θα γίνει πιστεύω μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

Μετά έλεγα να μπει ενδιάμεσος στο λινκ jimgal (#10444) - SV1GGD (#4304) (αφού μιλήσουμε με τους κομβούχους).


Αφού γίνουν αυτά, με το 100αρι πιάτο θα κοιτάξουμε να βρούμε κάποιον κεντρικό κόμβο στα δυτικά ή Πειραιά που υπάρχει οπτική για να βγάλουμε ένα μακρινό λινκ για επιπλέον feed στην Γλυφάδα.

Αν υπάρχει κανένας διαθέσιμος για άμεση δοκιμή εδώ έιμαστε.  ::

----------


## ydin

Καλημερες. Εχουμε νεα απο το μετωπο...

Χτες απο 1800-0030 ειμασταν ταρατσα με τον Τασο και στηναμε πιατα και ρυθμιζαμε (αυτος βασικα εκανε τα πιο πολλα...)

Οπως ειπαμε και παραπανω, τα 2 linksdgi (#2125) - geeksada (#10542) και jimgal (#10444) - SV1GGD (#4304) , σπανε και μπαινω ενδιαμεσος.

Οποτε εχουμε τα παρακατω 4 νεα links. Ολα ειναι σε 80αρι Gibertini αλουμηνιου, Interline Feeder και σε RB52n-M καρτα...

dgi (#2125) - ydin (#20689)
ydin (#20689) - geeksada (#10542)
jimgal (#10444) - ydin (#20689)
ydin (#20689) - SV1GGD (#4304)

Επισης σε ενα Gibertini αλουμηνιου υπαρχει ελευθερο IF το οποιο κοιταει προς Πειραια. Η καρτα απο πισω ειναι η RB52Hn 

(Οποτε μπορει καποιος να το μεταφερει στους ενεργους κομβους.Η Wind θαενημερωθει το απογευματακι)

++++++++++++

 Αυτα τα ωραια νεα της ιστοριας. Επειδη ομως τπτ στην ζωη δεν ειναι ωραιο, χτες ειχαμε την πρωτη καταγγελια. Ηρθε περιπολικο και 
μας ρωτησε τι καναμε επανω και γενικες πληριοφοριες. Πολυ ευγενικα τα οργανα και μας ειπαν οτι πρεπει να μεταφερουν την καταγγελια στην πολεοδομια.

Εκει εχω την ερωτηση για το ποσο ειμαι καλυμενος... Οπως θα δειτε στην (παλια) φωτογραφια, ο ιστος ειναι 6m σαν συνολο, αλλα γυρω στα 3,80-3,90 βγαινουν πανω απο το ταρατσακι και το τελευταιο σημειο στηριξης στον τοιχο. Επειδη σε αυτο το σημειο ο νομος δεν ειναι σαφεις, θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας...(στα σημεια με τα πρασινα βελακια, εχουν μπει αλλες 2 βασεις τοιχου, βαρεως τυπου), 4 συνολο)

----------


## panoscnr

> Αυτα τα ωραια νεα της ιστοριας. Επειδη ομως τπτ στην ζωη δεν ειναι ωραιο, χτες ειχαμε την πρωτη καταγγελια. Ηρθε περιπολικο και 
> μας ρωτησε τι καναμε επανω και γενικες πληριοφοριες. Πολυ ευγενικα τα οργανα και μας ειπαν οτι πρεπει να μεταφερουν την καταγγελια στην πολεοδομια.
> 
> Εκει εχω την ερωτηση για το ποσο ειμαι καλυμενος... Οπως θα δειτε στην (παλια) φωτογραφια, ο ιστος ειναι 6m σαν συνολο, αλλα γυρω στα 3,80-3,90 βγαινουν πανω απο το ταρατσακι και το τελευταιο σημειο στηριξης στον τοιχο. Επειδη σε αυτο το σημειο ο νομος δεν ειναι σαφεις, θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας...(στα σημεια με τα πρασινα βελακια, εχουν μπει αλλες 2 βασεις τοιχου, βαρεως τυπου), 4 συνολο)


Φίλε μου διάβασε το ποστ του vangel και θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες

Φιλικά Πάνος.

----------


## ydin

Ηταν οτι χρειαζομουν. Πλεον ξερω οτι ειμαι οκ ! 

Σε ευχαριστω !

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλορίζικος ο κόμβος Γιάννη και καλά ξεμπερδέματα.
Άντε και καλά Λινκ !!!  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Πολύ καλά κ χθες.
Βγήκαν κ τα 4 Links, όλα μια χαρά.

Ψάχνουμε κάποιον κεντρικό-ενεργό κόμβο από Πειραιά, Κερατσίνι, Νίκαια, Κορυδαλλό για μακρινό λινκ για επιπλέον feed της Γλυφάδας.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος ας κάνει ένα scan προς τα εδώ.

Εκπέμπουμε με ssid: awmn-20689-bbsearch @ 5300MHz σε Α/Ν κάθετη πόλωση.

Αποτελέσματα του scan όπως είναι τώρα το πιάτο:

Ydin_100ari_scan_20130712.jpg

Επίσης οι admin ας ενεργοποιήσουν όποτε μπορούν το c-class, ζώνες DNS και Nameservers που είναι ακόμα προς έλεγχο.

Όσο για την αστυνομία...κατεβαίνω κ εγώ να μαζέψω τα εργαλεία στο αμάξι, βλέπω αρχικά 2 μηχανές της Δίας και μετά έρχονται άλλες 4 + 1 περιπολικό!
Μου την έπεσαν 14 άτομα! χαχαχαχα

----------


## senius

Μπράβο παίδες, και σ' ανώτερα. !!! Καλές νέες διαδρομές.  :: 
Τώρα για τα δυσάρεστα με την πολεοδομία, όταν έρθουν δώστε τους τα σχετικά έγγραφα και κοιτάξτε η κατασκευή του ιστού να είναι μέσα στις προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει.

----------


## ydin

Update...

Οι συν-ιδιοκτητες της πολυκατοικιας, ολοι πλην ενος, δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα με την κεραια και τα διαφορα συστηματα μας. Ο ενας απλα ειπε δεν μου αρεσει κ τπτ αλλο.
Ολοι οι γειτονες που παραπονεθηκαν με το τι ειναι, ειναι πληρως ενημερωμενοι και ολοι πλην μιας (θα αναφερθω παρακατω) δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα.

Αυτη η μια κυρια, ειρηνοδικης στο επαγγελμα (που επεσα....), μου ζητησε το καταστατικο πολυκατοικιας και το πρακτικο συνελευσης το οποιο αναφερει οτι οι υπολοιποι συναινουν στο να εγκαταστησω την κεραια.
Αυτο εχει το δικαιωμα να το ζητησει σαν μη-ενοικος της πολυκατοικιας ?


Κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα. Μερικα προβληματα με το στησιμο των DNS, αλλα θα ξεπεραστουν και αυτα συντομα.  ::

----------


## ipduh

ακριβώς επειδή είναι ειρηνοδίκης και δεν κατοικεί εκεί δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνει
αυτή διαπράττει παρανομία με την παρέμβαση της

επίσης αυτό που λέει είναι άλογο --εάν το καταστατικό ή καποιο πρακτικο συνελευσης ανέφερε ρητά πως ολοι οι ιδιοκτήτες έχουν συμφωνήσει στον να μην υπάρχουν καθόλου κεραίες στην ταράτσα ( εξαιρετικά απίθανο )
ίσως να είχες πρόβλημα που ξεπερνιέται εάν επικαλεστείς την κοινή λογική

απο την φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται να έχεις κάνει κατι πολεοδομικά λάθος ...
σε γενικές γραμμές μόνο η πολεοδομία μπορει και εχει το νομικο δικαίωμά να σου δημιουργησει προβλημα
και στα σιγουρα η περιπτωση σου δεν ειναι αναλογη με αυτων που εχουν 6μετρους πυργους στις ταρατσες τους

στησιμο των DNS; προς τι ο πλυθηντικος; τι προβλημα έχεις;

----------


## ydin

Μιλησα με μερικους απο τους συν-ιδιοκτητες. Οι αλλοι ειναι σε διακοπες. Οι 4 που μαζευτηκαμε ομως εχουμε το 76% τβν μερισματων, οποτε εχω την προφορικη συνεναιση.
Μαλιστα τους αρεσε η ιδεα  :: ... Σεπτεμβριο θα συγκαλεστει η ετησια Γενικη Συνελευση οπου θα βγαλουμε αποφαση για τις κεραιες 2.4GHz, 5GHz αλλα αι για τις δορυφορικες (φυλαγε τον κ@λο σου λενε...)

Μιλησα με εναν χρηστη απο Πειραια που ειναι Banned απο εδω, αλλα ειναι πολυ ενεργος στο θεμα του Wirelless και μαλλον θα βγαλω το πρωτο μου απομακρυσμενο link.

Αν πανε ολα καλα, Σεπτ-Οκτ θα αγορασω ενα 433 για αλλα 2 και ειμαστε κομπλε  :: 



Μπορει καποιος να το μεταφερει στους ενεργους κομβους, αλλα και να κανει ΕΝΕΡΓΗ την C-Class μου στην WIND ?

----------


## ydin

Αυριο ο κόμβος θα κλεισει απο 0900 εως 1300 περίπου για εγκατάσταση καποιων ηλεκτρολογικων αλλα δευτερο σετ αντιριδων. 

Την Πέμπτη ερχεται Πολεοδομια για ελεγχο. Ο φάκελος μου ειναι ετοιμος...  ::  



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ydin

Ο κόμβος ανεβηκε και πλεον εχει αναμονες (ρευμα/LAN/pigatails) για ενα RB 433 που θα μπει Σεπτεμβριο - Οκτωβριο αναλογα τις αναγκες τις περιοχης.

Αλλαχτηκαν οι μπαταριες του UPS με καινουργιες και γειωθηκαν τα παντα (κουτια & RB) με την κεντρικη γειωση του κτηριου. Μπηκε δευτερο σετ αντιρηδων στην μεση του ιστου και ακομα μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια

Και το πιο βασικο...Δημιουργηθηκε νεο link με τον κομβο #19695 (seimaz-koridallos). 

Ολα με την βοηθεια του Τασου (tsatasos) και τον ευχαριστω ΑΚΟΜΗ μια φορα (Θα βαρεθεις να το ακους...)

Φωτο soon  ::

----------


## senius

> *Και το πιο βασικο*...Δημιουργηθηκε νεο link με τον κομβο #19695 (seimaz-koridallos). 
> Ολα με την βοηθεια του Τασου (tsatasos) και τον ευχαριστω ΑΚΟΜΗ μια φορα (Θα βαρεθεις να το ακους...)


Άρχισαν τα ξεμπουκώματα της περιοχής.!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Καλορίζικα..!!! Μπράβο.



```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.24.66.6
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns1.ydin.awmn [10.24.66.6]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-djbill.seimaz.awmn [10.2.202.230]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-seimaz.ydin.awmn [10.86.80.222]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  ns1.ydin.awmn [10.24.66.6]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## tsatasos

Καλά πάμε...  ::

----------


## ydin

Update στην αρχικη και με φωτο του κομβου  :: 

Επομενα στην to-do list

1. Internet-to-AWMN VPN
2. AWMN proxy
3. FTP Server

----------


## Convict

Μια χαρά παιδιά....!!!

----------


## ydin

Ηρθε κοινοποίηση προς όλους τους ιδιοκτήτες να ειμαστε παρων πέμπτη 8 αυγ κ να έχουμε οικοδομική άδεια. Απο την πολεοδομια γλυφαδας αυτό. 

Την χρειάζομαι να την εχω μαζί μου; 


Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## grigoris

αφηστε λιγο τον τσατατο βρε παιδια να ερθει να κανει και καμια δουλεια απο 'δω!!

----------


## ydin

Μιλωντας με φιλο πολιτικο μηχανικο, μου ειπε οτι πρωτα απ¨ολα ΓΟΚ (Γενικος Οικοδομικος Κανονισμος) ΔΕΝ υφισταται πλεον. Στην θεση του υπαρχει ο ΝΟΚ (Νεος Οικοδομικος Κανονας), οπου γραφει στο Αρθρο 19:




> Άρθρο 19
> Κατασκευές πάνω από το κτίριο
> 1. Όλες οι κατασκευές πάνω από το κτίριο πρέπει
> να αποτελούν ένα ενιαίο αισθητικό σύνολο, μπορεί να
> συνδέονται ή να περιφράσσονται με ελαφρά ή διάτρητα
> στοιχεία και οι θέσεις τους αποτυπώνονται υποχρεωτι−
> κά στις μελέτες που συνοδεύουν την άδεια δόμησης.
> 2. Πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περι−
> οχής και μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό επιτρέπονται:
> ...


Επισης, στην επισημη σελιδα του ΥΠΕΚΑ, υπαρχουν οι Τεχνικες οδηγιες εφαρμοης του ΝΟΚ:
http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tab...language=el-GR

Το αρχειο...
http://www.ypeka.gr/LinkClick.aspx?f...language=el-GR

Και ειδικοτερα στην σελιδα 35, αναφερεται για το αρθρο 19 και γραφει...




> παρ. 3
> Η τοποθέτηση αλεξικέραυνου, κεντρικής κεραίας τηλεόρασης, ραδιοφώνου, κινητής τηλεφωνίας
> επιτρέπονται πάνω από το μέγιστο ύψος της περιοχής χωρίς έλεγχο του ιδεατού στερεού.



Και μου λεει εχοντας κανει ελεγχο, οτι ειμαι 100% νομιμος σε ΟΛΑ  ::  και αν τολμησει να κοψει προστιμο, να 
φωναξω αστυνομια και να βιντεοσκοπησω τα παντα.

Αυτα... ::

----------


## christopher

Δείξτους ότι ξέρεις τι κάνεις και κράτα χαμηλούς τόνους γιατί ούτε αυτοί της πολεοδομίας θα θέλουν γκρίνιες μέσα στον Αύγουστο. 
Καλή επιτυχία για αύριο!  ::

----------


## Convict

> Δείξτους ότι ξέρεις τι κάνεις και κράτα χαμηλούς τόνους γιατί ούτε αυτοί της πολεοδομίας θα θέλουν γκρίνιες μέσα στον Αύγουστο. 
> Καλή επιτυχία για αύριο!


+1

----------


## klarabel

> Δείξτους ότι ξέρεις τι κάνεις και κράτα χαμηλούς τόνους γιατί ούτε αυτοί της πολεοδομίας θα θέλουν γκρίνιες μέσα στον Αύγουστο. 
> Καλή επιτυχία για αύριο!


Επίσης.

----------


## mikemtb

> Δείξτους ότι ξέρεις τι κάνεις


μονο που αυτοι δεν ειναι της ΕΕΤ, της πολεοδομιας ειναι, και αμα πεσει κ σε κανα στραβοξυλο, αντε βγαλε ακρη...
@ydin: ολα καλα θα πανε  :: 
αντε γιατι ερχομαι και εγω γλυφαδα σε λιγο καιρο, να μπω δυναμικα στην ομαδα!

----------


## mikemtb

> Μιλωντας με φιλο πολιτικο μηχανικο, μου ειπε οτι πρωτα απ¨ολα ΓΟΚ (Γενικος Οικοδομικος Κανονισμος) ΔΕΝ υφισταται πλεον. Στην θεση του υπαρχει ο ΝΟΚ (Νεος Οικοδομικος Κανονας), οπου γραφει στο Αρθρο 19:
> 
> 
> 
> Επισης, στην επισημη σελιδα του ΥΠΕΚΑ, υπαρχουν οι Τεχνικες οδηγιες εφαρμοης του ΝΟΚ:
> http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tab...language=el-GR
> 
> Το αρχειο...
> http://www.ypeka.gr/LinkClick.aspx?f...language=el-GR
> ...


δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει τετοιος κανονισμος, ευχαριστουμε ydin. 
(δηλαδη αν σηκωσω 12 μετρα ιστο, βαλω πανω πανω την κεραια της TV διοτι χαμηλα δεν πιανει, και βαλω λιγο πιο κατω κανα2 πιατα,-οχι παραπανω- θα ειμαι νομιμος λετε?)

----------


## ydin

Δεν παμε καλα...Επειδη δεν ηταν 100% σιγουροι οι 2 της Πολεοδομιας που ηρθαν, χαρακτιρησαν ως αυθαιρετη την κεραια, ειπαν οτι το προστιμο θα ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο (κατω απο 100€) και οτι μπορω να κανω ενσταση και να το διαγραψω.

Τους εδειξα ΦΕΚ κλπ αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι αρμοδιοι για την κεραια, ειπαν θα προωθησουν την καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ , περα απο το προστιμο.

Μα τι ηλιθιοι !

Και οχι μονο αυτο, ενας απο τους γειτονους μου ειπε οτι με τις κινησεις μου, θα φερω την γειτονια ανω-κατω και θα προκαλεσω ρηξεις κλπ. ΜΕ τι βλακες εχω μπλεξει γ@μωτο μου !

----------


## range

Ευτυχώς που εδώ εμείς στην εξοχή δεν έχουμε τέτοια θέματα . Μακάρι να σου πανε όλα καλα φίλε μου

----------


## akakios

> Δεν παμε καλα...Επειδη δεν ηταν 100% σιγουροι οι 2 της Πολεοδομιας που ηρθαν, χαρακτιρησαν ως αυθαιρετη την κεραια, ειπαν οτι το προστιμο θα ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο (κατω απο 100€) και οτι μπορω να κανω ενσταση και να το διαγραψω.


Θα ειναι εφ'απαξ ή ανα ετος? Στο διευκρινησανε? 

Η *ημιμάθεια* είναι η τρομερότερη μάστιγα της ανθρωπότητας... Αντε να ξεμπλεξεις τωρα.. 

Ισως θα επρεπε να κανεις μια επισκεψη στην αρμοδια πολεοδομια και να συζητησεις με 
τον προισταμενο που ''πιθανων'' να ειναι περισσοτερο ενημερος επι του θεματος.

----------


## ydin

Μου εκανα καταγγελία (ναι ναι καλα έγραψα) στην ΕΕΤΤ ωστε να παρω χαρτι που να λεει οτι ειμαι στις ΕΜΣΧΚΚΧΟ κατ. Ε και δεν θελω άδεια. 



Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## klarabel

Καλά έκανες. Το έχουν κάνει και άλλοι κομβούχοι, προφανώς το ξέρεις.

Απο την άλλη, οι αρμόδιοι "φαίνονται" μάλλον αναρμόδιοι ή δεν ξέρουν να διαβάζουν. Σιγά μην καθήσουν να ....διαβάσουν.
Το αν θέλει άδεια δεν ειναι δουλειά της Πολεοδομίας. Αυτούς τους ενδιαφέρει το κεραιοσύστημα ως κατασκευή και αυτό φαίνεται μέσα στο ΦΕΚ ποιό είναι το επιτρεπτό όριο.
Που ακριβώς δεν συμφώνησαν ?

----------


## ydin

Προστιμο 900 και ανα χρονο 150... Και αυτα επειδη δεν ξερουν!!! 

Το γελοιο ειναι οτι το βασισανε σε άρθρα ΓΟΚ και οχι ΝΟΚ. Ξεφτίλα πια... 



Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## ydin

@klarabel στο οτι δεν εχω άδεια για την κεραία απο κάποιον φορέα!!! 



Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## ipduh

> @klarabel στο οτι δεν εχω άδεια για την κεραία απο κάποιον φορέα!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...


πρεπει να πας να προσβαλεις την πραξη επιβολης προστιμου 
( βιασου ομως γιατι αυτα εχουν προθεσμια --θα αναγραφει την προθεσμια στο χαρτί που σου έδωσαν-- )

----------


## ydin

Εχω 30 μερες απο την αφισοκοληση προριο προστιμου. Αυριο πρωι παω για την ενσταση με τα ΦΕΚ , ΝΟΚ κ ενα χαρτι που ειχε δωσει η Πολεοδομια στον attika οτι δεν ειναι αρμοδια αρχη. Με αυτο το χαρτι μπορω να τους κανω μηνυση -θεωρητικα-

----------


## ydin

Σημερα απο τις 1400 και για καμια ωριτσα το link ydin<===>seimaz-koridallos θα ειναι disabled, λογω μεταφορας του 100cm πιατου απο τον ιστο σε επιτοιχια στηριξη.

Ολα καλα με τα αλλα, θα εχετε νεα απο Σεπτεμβριο  ::

----------


## GeoGlx

Μπράβο, πάλι καλά!!

----------


## klarabel

Η λογική είναι όποιον, ότι και όπως τον "πιάσουν". Μην το αφήσεις, σίγουρα θα δικαιωθείς.

----------


## ydin

VOIP ετοιμο. Επομενo project στησιμο FTP. _EDIT_: Θα αργησει ο FTP, εχει προβλημα το NAS !!!  ::   :: 


Οποτε προχωραμε για Net-To-AWMN vpn και στησιμο Anycast  ::

----------


## ydin

Μόλις έβαλα τις 2 RB52n-M και 1 RB53H-n στο RB433 και συνδεθηκαν τα pigtails. Αν ολα πανε καλα το αλλο Σαββατο θα στηθουν 2 80αρια ακομα και ενα 100αρι.

Θα γινει ενα τοπικο link με τον Cha0s (οποτε με το καλο μετακομισει και στηθει), και θα 2 ελευθερα, ενα για κατι κοντινο και ενα μακρι (link εννοω... :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Μικρο update στην αρχικη.

----------


## ydin

Ενα μικρο update για το νομικο κομματι.

Πηρα απο πολιτικο μηχανικο μια εκθεση υπογεγγραμενη & σφραγισμενη για το τι ακριβως εχει μπει. Την εστειλα στην ΕΕΤΤ και πηρα εγγραφο που αναφερεται οτι για οτι αφορα τις αρμοδιοτητες της, ειμαι συμφωνος με τον νομο και οτι δεν θελω αδεια.

Σημερα 01-10-2013, πηγα στην πολεοδομια Γλυφαδας, μιλησα με προισταμενο και τον υπευθυνο τμηματος αυθαιρετων και μου ακυρωσαν το προστιμο. 
Επισης μου ειπαν οτι αν παρει καποιος τηλεφωνο και κανει καταγγελια, δεν χρειαζεται να ερθουν...

Σαββατο σηκωνω και αλλα 3 πιατα και δεν μας σταματαει κανεις πλεον !

----------


## akakios

::  μπραβο σου... συγχαρητηρια παντως για το κουραγιο σου και το τρεξιμο που εριξες.

Τουλαχιστον δικαιωθηκες...

----------


## GeoGlx

Μπράβο, ξεμπέρδεψες και με αυτό!

----------


## Cha0s

> Θα γινει ενα τοπικο link με τον Cha0s (οποτε με το καλο μετακομισει και στηθει), και θα 2 ελευθερα, ενα για κατι κοντινο και ενα μακρι (link εννοω... )


Από βδομάδα πιστεύω θα είμαι έτοιμος να στήσω στο νέο σπίτι!
Περιμένω κλειδί της ταράτσας και να πάω να μαζέψω τον εξοπλισμό από το παλιό σπίτι  ::

----------


## ydin

Σημερα στήθηκαν αλλα 3 80αρια. Εχουμε 3 ελεύθερα IF. Ενα εκπεμπει προς Πειραια, ενα προς κατω Γλυφαδα και ενα προς Τερψιθεα Ανω Γλυφαδας. SSID: awmn-20689-FreeBB-x 



Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk... now Free

----------


## senius

Καλή επιτυχία μάστορα, έχω τον νου μου κι εγώ, θα δώσω σινιάλο. Σουβλακοποιηση !!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ydin, χαίρομαι πολύ που ξεμπέρδεψες και είσαι και νόμιμος! αντε με τους γείτονες κάθε φορά. Επειδή δεν ξέρουν όλα τα θεωρούν κεραίες κινητής! και οι πραγματικές είναι καμουφλαρισμένες!

----------


## Convict

> Μπράβο ydin, χαίρομαι πολύ που ξεμπέρδεψες και είσαι και νόμιμος! αντε με τους γείτονες κάθε φορά. Επειδή δεν ξέρουν όλα τα θεωρούν κεραίες κινητής! και οι πραγματικές είναι καμουφλαρισμένες!


Το καλύτερο καμουφλάζ κεραίας κινητής που έχω δει είναι στην κατεχάκη στο ύψος της Ηλιούπολης τύπου καμινάδας. Η φαντασία των τεχνικών δεν σταματάει εκεί όμως και πάει ένα βήμα παραπέρα δίνοντας στο τελείωμα της το κλασσικό μαύρο χρώμα που αφήνει ο καπνός.

Στο θέμα μας, να σου πω την αλήθεια ένιωσα μια ικανοποίηση άσχετα αν δεν ήμουνα άμεσα εμπλεκόμενος, γιατί στην θέση την δικιά σου μπορεί να ήταν ο οποιοσδήποτε. Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν ειπωθεί πολλάκις όσον αφορά του γείτονες και το επίπεδο γνώσης τους στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Συνέχισε έτσι!!!

----------


## ydin

2 Νέα links είναι έτοιμα με :

1. papashark (#23)

και

2. seimaz-koridallos (#19695)


Και τα 2 ειναι με πιατακι Giberrini 80L, καρτουλες RB52H-n και feeder Interline.

----------


## mickof

Ωραίος! δηλαδή τώρα είσαι κομπλέ από δυτικές συνοικίες, για να δούμε αν βελτιώθηκαν καθόλου οι διαδρομές.

Μπράβο και πάλι για την καταπληκτική δουλειά που έχεις κάνει στον κόμβο σου.

----------


## ydin

Το ευχαριστώ πρέπει να παει και σε αλλους 6-7 που εχουν δαπανήσει χρονο για τα λινκς και διάφορες ρυθμίσεις. Δεν το αξιζω ολόκληρο. 

Θα ηθελα ακομα ενα προς τα δυτικα. Εχω αλλά 2 80αρια μοναχουλια...  :: 

Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## tsatasos

Καμιά φωτογραφία ανέβασε Γιάννη με τον ιστό φορτωμένο  :: 

Χρειαζόντουσαν και τα 2 λινκ, γιατί πολλούς από τον Πειραιά τους είχα πάνω από 10 hop!
Και τα 2 όμως έχουν αρκετά περιθώρια βελτίωσης αν γίνουν κάποιες ανέργειες κ από την απέναντι μεριά.

----------


## ydin

Ανανεωθηκε το Web Album (στην αρχικη) με φωτογραφιες με τον ιστο πληρες  ::  


Στήνεται web proxy με max download ταχυτητα 4Mbps και upload 700KBps. Είναι πίσω απο ipFire και κόβει τσόντες/warez και λοιπά "κακά" websites  :: 

IP : 10.24.66.15
Port : 8080

----------


## ydin

Για τον proxy...


Πως στελνω ολο τραφικ του proxy, προς ενα δευτερο gateway ? Τωρα φευγει απο το route που εχει distance 1 στο IP/Routes

----------


## ydin

Κανείς ?  ::

----------


## trendy

Δεν έχει κάποιο policy routing το μικροτίκι να αλλάζεις gateway ανάλογα με το source-dest ip-port;

----------


## ydin

Δεν εχω τις γνωσεις και δεν βρηκα μεσω google...

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν έχω 2 gateway αυτή την στιγμή για να το δοκιμάσω αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δείχνει να δουλεύει λίγο πολύ.

/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=output dst-address=!10.0.0.0/8 \
new-routing-mark=A passthrough=no src-address=10.24.66.15
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting dst-address=!10.0.0.0/8 \
new-routing-mark=B src-address=10.24.66.15/2X

/ip route
add comment="inet proxy" distance=1 gateway=10.24.66.xa routing-mark=A 
add comment="inet rest" distance=1 gateway=10.24.66.xb routing-mark=B

----------


## ydin

Ευχαριστω.

Υποθετω οπου xa το βασικο μου gateway και xb το δευτερο για το proxy ?

----------


## nikolas_350

Όχι, το mark A είναι ότι έχει αφετηρία το ίδιο το mikrotik προς το internet δηλαδή βασικά ο proxy και το mark Β τα υπόλοιπα. 
Άρα xa για proxy
xb το βασικό σου internet

Έχω βάλει και comment  ::

----------


## ydin

Τα εβαλα. Ας δοκιμασει καποιος να μπει κ σε απλες σελιδες αλλα κ σε μερικα τσοντοσαιτ...

----------


## romias

Δεν παιζει ακομα και στο in.gr βγάζει *Connection refused.*

----------


## nikolas_350

Χθες πρέπει να έκανες αλλαγές και το πέτυχα σε διάφορες φάσεις 
στην αρχή δούλευε αλλά δεν άνοιγε αυτά που κάνουν redirect σε https πχ google youtube
άλλοτε έβγαζε το debian Connection refused
άλλοτε έβγαζε no route to host (δεν είχε σωστό gateway o proxy)


Αυτό που έγραψα είναι μια βασική ιδέα άλλα δεν έχω υπολογίσει αυτό που γράφεις στην wind εάν ισχύει. Runs behind ipFire with squid.

----------


## ydin

Η τοπολογια ειναι :

vDSL modem -->ipfire (gateway xa - χωρις squid)--> switch
aDSL modem -->ipfire (gateway xb - με squid transparent)--> switch

Debian ειναι ο bind σερβερ μου

----------


## ydin

Μεταξυ 17:30 και 18:00 θα ειναι κατω ο κομβος για αλλαγη μιας καρτας και ενος pigtail.

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχεις προσθέσει κάτι στο access του proxy που να κόβει τα απλά http, γιατί μόνο https μου ανοίγει;

----------


## ydin

Μπα. Εχω βαλει καποια url filters απο Shalla Services. δεν τα εχω ενεργποιησει ολα ομως. Θα δοκιμασω και καποια αλλα σημερα μπας και απο εκει γινεται η μαμακια...

----------


## ydin

Καποια μλκ γινεται και οποτε κανω update τα filters, σταματαει και η squid, αλλα και ο apache (για το GUI)

Τρεχει σε μια ALIX 2D13. Σκεφτομαι να του βαλω OpenWRT και Tinyproxy, μπας και μαθω τπτ απο αυτο το OS...

----------


## nikolas_350

Τώρα πάντως δουλεύει. Με έκοψε το φίλτρο σου και σε ένα ύποπτο site.  ::  
Για να δεις εάν δουλεύει το multi wan βλέπω πως βγαίνω από μια forthnet 77.x.x.135

----------


## ydin

Ναι. Forthnet aDSL ειναι αυτη που θα δινω οξω και ΟΤΕ vDSL η δικια μου  ::

----------


## romias

Οκ και και απο μένα http https youtube.Δεν παίζει το youporn ρε γ...το




> Καποια μλκ γινεται και οποτε κανω update τα filters, σταματαει και η squid, αλλα και ο apache (για το GUI)
> 
> Τρεχει σε μια ALIX 2D13. Σκεφτομαι να του βαλω OpenWRT και Tinyproxy, μπας και μαθω τπτ απο αυτο το OS...


Αν έχεις όρεξη για παιχνίδι και εξτρα cf βούρ και ασύρματα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καποια μλκ γινεται και οποτε κανω update τα filters, σταματαει και η squid, αλλα και ο apache (για το GUI)
> 
> Τρεχει σε μια ALIX 2D13. Σκεφτομαι να του βαλω OpenWRT και Tinyproxy, μπας και μαθω τπτ απο αυτο το OS...


Και τωρα μολις σκεφτομουνα αμα δεν ξαναπαιξει το Rspro (ελπιζω οχι γιατι καταφερα να το brikarw!!!) θα παω για Alix για εσωτερικο μηχανημα με κουτι και openwrt! ετσι γιατι μου λειπει....εννοειτε να βαλεις!!! και οτι θες εδω ειμαστε και στο γνωστο site! οσα ξερω δλδ  ::  Tinyproxy ειχα παντως και επαιζε μια χαρα!

----------


## ydin

Παρακαλω δοκιμαστε τον Proxy. Τοπικα σε εμενα δουλευει κανονικα : IP : 10.24.66.1 port: 3128

Εβαλα pfSense με sQuid 2.1 και Squidguard. Φιλτρα απο Shalla Secure Services.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Δεν παίζει σε εμένα.

----------


## ydin

Mε ΙΡ 10.24.66.15; 

Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

nop !

----------


## ydin

Φακ

Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## nikolas_350

Το 10.24.66.1 δεν απαντά ούτε σε pink.
Στο 10.24.66.15 υπάρχει ανοικτός proxy στη 8080 και όχι στη 3128 αλλά χωρίς τα φίλτρα.

----------


## ydin

τωρα ? (Για το 10.24.66.15 : 8080)

----------


## nikolas_350

Μια από τα ίδια για τα φίλτρα.

Μέσω του proxy σου στο rb μου ανοίγει το 10.24.66.1 με το pfsense 
Το ότι δεν ανοίγει σε μας μάλλον δείχνει ότι δεν έχει gateway για τα 10.0.0.0/8

----------


## ydin

Καποια στιγμη χτες θα ειχαμε διακοπη διαρκειας κ τα UPS εκλεισαν. Απο τις 0800 πρωινη τα σηκωσα ολα παλι.

Επισης μπηκε NTP Service στο 10.24.66.15

----------


## ydin

Έσκασε χαρτάκι απο ΕΕΤΤ, το οποιο -χοντρικά- γραφει: Φιλαράκι σε βρηκαμε στην wind του awmn (παρε και screenshots). Εισαι off σε συχνοντητες, φτιαχτες εντος 7 ημερων.

Οποτε στα 7 linkakia μου, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μπουν οι ακολουθες συχνοτητες για να ειμαι 100% ενταξει.

Ch Center Range
100 5.500 5.480-5.520 GHz
108 5.540 5.520-5.560 GHz
116 5.580 5.560-5.600 GHz
124 5.620 5.600-5.640 GHz
132 5.660 5.640-5.680 GHz
140 5.700 5.680-5.720 GHz
Ανεπισημα ξέρω οτι κάποιος πιεζει την ΕΕΤΤ για να τα κατεβασω, αλλα θα παρει τα @@ μου !

----------


## Cha0s

Προσπάθησε να μην βάλεις 2 δίπλανα κανάλια στο ίδιο RB γιατί παίζει η μία κάρτα με την άλλη δίπλα δίπλα να σου δημιουργούν παρεμβολές.

Πχ:

100 5.500 5.480-5.520 GHz >> RB1
108 5.540 5.520-5.560 GHz >> RB2
116 5.580 5.560-5.600 GHz >> RB1
124 5.620 5.600-5.640 GHz >> RB2
132 5.660 5.640-5.680 GHz >> RB1
140 5.700 5.680-5.720 GHz >> RB2

Επίσης καλό είναι να δοκιμάσεις ταυτόχρονα Bandwidth test να δείς αν το ένα λινκ δημιουργεί παρεμβολές στο άλλο όταν έχουν κίνηση.
Μαζί με τα bandwidth test τρέχε παράλληλα και pings προς τα απέναντι άκρα των links να δεις αν έχεις jitter στο latency από παρεμβολές.

Τα btest κάντα από το PC σου γιατί δεν θα σου βγάλει σωστά νούμερα από μέσα από το RB.
http://www.tools.awmn/software/btest.exe

----------


## ydin

Καλησπέρα & Χρόνια Πολλά. 

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση στο Ίντερνετ και δεν εχω ουτε Connx, αλλα ουτε Forthnet. Έχουν ενημερωθεί οι εταιρείες και ελπίζω σύντομα να είμαι online. 

Αυτό συνεπάγεται οτι ο proxy ειναι offline. 

Sent from my GT-I9505

----------


## ydin

Αναβάθμιση των RB's σε RouterOS 6.8

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αναβάθμιση των RB's σε RouterOS 6.8


καλημερα απο που το κατεβασες? γιατι δεν το εχει η επισημη σελιδα, αν ειναι να το δοκιμασω σε ενα 711 με καμενο wlan (ειναι για δοκιμες αυτο). Θελω το zip με τα αρχεια ολα οχι το σκετο npk.

----------


## ydin

Είχα βρεί το npk σε ενα λινκ στο επισημο φορουμ. Δουλευε κανονικα αλλα εβαλα 6.9 και παρακολουθω τι παιζει...

http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=81304

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτο που το βρισκουμε;

Στάλθηκε από το C2 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ydin

Στο λινκ που εβαλα, καποιος το εχει ποσταρει.

----------


## grigoris

> καλημερα απο που το κατεβασες? γιατι δεν το εχει η επισημη σελιδα, αν ειναι να το δοκιμασω σε ενα 711 με καμενο wlan (ειναι για δοκιμες αυτο). Θελω το zip με τα αρχεια ολα οχι το σκετο npk.



lol αυτα τα 711 ολοι εχουμε απο ενα κουφο..

----------


## Cha0s

Καλύτερα να μην βάλετε τίποτα που δεν έχει γίνει release επίσημα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ok thanks! Θα το δω αμα παω σπιτι :: 

Στάλθηκε από το C2 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

> lol αυτα τα 711 ολοι εχουμε απο ενα κουφο..


εμενα βραχυκυκλωσε η WLAN μετα απο αστραποβροντια και τελικα την ξηλωσα μηπως ειναι η υποδοχη αλλα παλι το κανει, οποτε εμεινε για δοκιμες οτι μπορει να κανει απο ethernet...




> Καλύτερα να μην βάλετε τίποτα που δεν έχει γίνει release επίσημα.


Eννοείτε οτι δεν κανουμε πειράματα σε μηχανηματα επανω σε κομβους! το 711 που ειπα πριν εχει καμενη wlan το εχω για να παίζω. Αν και τελικά το 6.9 βγηκε στην επισημη σελιδα! το εχει στα downloads πλεον, αλλά δεν το βαζω ακόμα, θα δουμε...

@ydin καλύτερα να τα πας σε 6.9 εσύ.

----------


## ydin

Έγινε αναβάθμιση των RB σε 6.11

Επίσης το link με geeksada είναι κάτω και ερευνάται απο την πλευρά του κομβούχου.

----------


## ydin

Τα διαφορα σερβερακια που ετρεχαν σε ενα μηχανημα του κ@λου, αναβαθμηστηκαν σε εναν HP Microserver N40L (H/w specs : 2x250GB 7200rpm SATA II RAID 1, 2χ4GB DDR3, Intel Quad Gigabit NIC.) Πλατφορμα τρεχει το ESXi 5 και vm's εχουμε :

1) Debian Wheezy με bind σαν nameserver (Master)
2) Debian Wheezy με bind σαν nameserver (Slave)
3) ipFire για τον awmn-to-net proxy 
4) Debian Wheezy με apache για το στησιμο του www.ydin.awmn και www.ydin.gr

----------


## nikolas_350

Ωραίος!!
Απορία, τι εξυπηρετεί να έχεις 2 dns master και slave κάτω από τον ίδιο host;

----------


## Convict

Αυτό του eSexy πως το λένε είναι για πολλά παιχνίδια  :: 

Λίγο που το έχω δουλέψει τον τελευταίο καιρό σου λύνει τα χέρια σε πολλά επίπεδα και φαίνεται πολλά υποσχόμενο. Πόσο μάλλον στη δική σου περίπτωση που το μηχάνημα πληροί όλα τα System Requirements.

----------


## ydin

Αλλαγες....Εφαγα ωρες στο τηλεφωνο με την ΕΕΤΤ. Πλεον ο μεγιστος αριθμος κατοπτρων που μπορουμε να εχουμε σε εναν ιστο ειναι 4. Ουτε ενας παραπανω. Μπορεις να εχεις δευτερο ιστο, αλλα μετα πρεπεθι να ελεγχτουν αλλα θεμετα που εχουν να κανουν και με πολεοδομια.

Οποτε μενουν τα 4 local links. Θα μπει επιτοιχιος βραχιονας με ενα αλλο 80αρι στο δωμα (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΙΣΤΟΥ) οπου θ αγινουν αποπειρες να συνδεθω με καποιον απο Πειραια. Ειδωμεν...

Το RB μενει, θα μπει σε project που ετοιμαζεται στην Άγια Μαρίνα.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αλλαγες....Εφαγα ωρες στο τηλεφωνο με την ΕΕΤΤ. Πλεον ο μεγιστος αριθμος κατοπτρων που μπορουμε να εχουμε σε εναν ιστο ειναι 4. Ουτε ενας παραπανω. Μπορεις να εχεις δευτερο ιστο, αλλα μετα πρεπεθι να ελεγχτουν αλλα θεμετα που εχουν να κανουν και με πολεοδομια.
> 
> Οποτε μενουν τα 4 local links. Θα μπει επιτοιχιος βραχιονας με ενα αλλο 80αρι στο δωμα (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΙΣΤΟΥ) οπου θ αγινουν αποπειρες να συνδεθω με καποιον απο Πειραια. Ειδωμεν...
> 
> Το RB μενει, θα μπει σε project που ετοιμαζεται στην Άγια Μαρίνα.


Αυτό το όριο των 4 ισχύει αποκλειστικά για πιάτα ή για οποιοδήποτε τύπο κεραίας;

Υπάρχει κάποιο ΦΕΚ που να αναφέρει αυτό τον περιορισμό;

----------


## ydin

Για τον τύπο Ε των ΕΚΚΧΟ που ανήκουμε (2.4 & 5 GHz). Το αναφέρει στην τελευταία ΚΥΑ (Ιουνίου 2013).

Ισχυει για 4 στοιχεια εκπομπής. Πεστο κάτοπτρα, Omni, sector, κλπ αρκεί να είναι μαξ 4 σε εναν ιστο. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## PriestRunner

Δηλαδή όσοι έχουν σε τριστυλο πυργο στα 6 μέτρα, 12 if τι γίνεται;


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cha0s

> Αλλαγες....Εφαγα ωρες στο τηλεφωνο με την ΕΕΤΤ. Πλεον ο μεγιστος αριθμος κατοπτρων που μπορουμε να εχουμε σε εναν ιστο ειναι 4. Ουτε ενας παραπανω. Μπορεις να εχεις δευτερο ιστο, αλλα μετα πρεπεθι να ελεγχτουν αλλα θεμετα που εχουν να κανουν και με πολεοδομια.
> 
> Οποτε μενουν τα 4 local links. Θα μπει επιτοιχιος βραχιονας με ενα αλλο 80αρι στο δωμα (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΙΣΤΟΥ) οπου θ αγινουν αποπειρες να συνδεθω με καποιον απο Πειραια. Ειδωμεν...
> 
> Το RB μενει, θα μπει σε project που ετοιμαζεται στην Άγια Μαρίνα.


Θα πρότεινα να μην ξηλώσεις το 2ο RB αλλά να μοιράσεις τα 4-5 Links στα 2 RB ώστε να έχεις αρκετή CPU για να κλείσεις την μάπα το NV2 και να βάλεις Nstreme σε όλα σου τα Links.

Το latency του NV2 δεν αξίζει για όσα mbit -υποτίθεται (δεν έχω δει διαφορά σε δοκιμές μου) - και να δίνει παραπάνω.
Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η μισή Γλυφάδα παίζει με αυτή τη μπούρδα και έχω χειρότερο latency 2-3 hop παρακάτω απότι έχω για να φτάσω στην άλλη άκρη της Αττικής.
Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πράγμα. Κανείς πλέον δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το latency ήθελα να ξερα;  :: 

Τον tsatasos πχ τον έχω στα 2 hop (cha0s-jimgal-tsatasos) και είναι τραγικό, έχω 1ms ping με jimgal και στο επόμενο hop αποκλειστικά λόγω NV2 έχω avg 7ms με tsatasos και 5ms όταν έχει traffic.
Ή εσένα που επίσης σε έχω στα 2 hop (cha0s-jimgal-ydin) έχω avg ping 10ms! Δεκαπλάσιο latency! 
Όταν σε n link με nstreme περνάω 100mbit με 2-7ms pings  ::  ή 40+40mbit ταυτόχρονα με 0ms pings!! Το NV2 ούτε στα όνειρα του δεν έχει τέτοια απόδοση.-

Πρέπει να γίνει campaign να ξηλωθεί το NV2 απόλο το δίκτυο. Δεν προσφέρει τίποτα IMHO, μόνο lag.
Για να μην πω για την εξυπνάδα που παίζει τελευταία με τα Virtual APs και τα διπλά backbone πάνω στην ίδια κάρτα. Αίσχος!  ::

----------


## romias

> Δηλαδή όσοι έχουν σε τριστυλο πυργο στα 6 μέτρα, 12 if τι γίνεται;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Αν θυμάμαι καλά καλύπτετε με αδεία ραδιοερασιτέχνη, αλλά ψάχτο καλλύτερα μην πάρω κάποιον στο λαιμό μου.

----------


## PriestRunner

Έχω άδεια sv1 αλλά μετά το τελευταίο ΦΕΚ του 13 δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ydin

Τυπικά η άδεια ραδιοερασιτεχνη είναι για τις δικες τους συχνότητες. 

Επίσης για τα δικά μας, μαξ 4μ, μαξ 4 κεραίες εκπομπής. Δεν έχει άλλα. Μιλησα με την δικηγορο της ΕΕΤΤ επι αυτού. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## gas

> Το latency του NV2 δεν αξίζει για όσα mbit -υποτίθεται (δεν έχω δει διαφορά σε δοκιμές μου) - και να δίνει παραπάνω.
> Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η μισή Γλυφάδα παίζει με αυτή τη μπούρδα και έχω χειρότερο latency 2-3 hop παρακάτω απότι έχω για να φτάσω στην άλλη άκρη της Αττικής.
> Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πράγμα. Κανείς πλέον δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το latency ήθελα να ξερα; 
> 
> Τον tsatasos πχ τον έχω στα 2 hop (cha0s-jimgal-tsatasos) και είναι τραγικό, έχω 1ms ping με jimgal και στο επόμενο hop αποκλειστικά λόγω NV2 έχω avg 7ms με tsatasos και 5ms όταν έχει traffic.
> Ή εσένα που επίσης σε έχω στα 2 hop (cha0s-jimgal-ydin) έχω avg ping 10ms! Δεκαπλάσιο latency! 
> Όταν σε n link με nstreme περνάω 100mbit με 2-7ms pings  ή 40+40mbit ταυτόχρονα με 0ms pings!! Το NV2 ούτε στα όνειρα του δεν έχει τέτοια απόδοση.-
> 
> Πρέπει να γίνει campaign να ξηλωθεί το NV2 απόλο το δίκτυο. Δεν προσφέρει τίποτα IMHO, μόνο lag.
> Για να μην πω για την εξυπνάδα που παίζει τελευταία με τα Virtual APs και τα διπλά backbone πάνω στην ίδια κάρτα. Αίσχος!


Πεστα βρε Βαγγελη και νομιζα πως μονο εγω εχω προβλημα με το NV2.
Πραγματι το nstream ειναι κορυφαιο ειδικα με n και μοναδικο για λινκς μεγαλων αποστασεων.

----------


## ydin

Ξηλωθηκαν 3 πιατα απο τον ιστο. Μπημε επιτοιχια βαση οπου θα μπει 100αρι αλουμηνιου για καλη ξευζη με Πειραια που ετοιμαζεται.  :: 

Τα υπολοιπα θα μπουν σε κομβο που ετοιμαζω σε Αγια Μαρινα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! γιατί τα ξήλωσες? για τον περιορισμό που αναφέρεις στον ιστό? για ετοίμασε και τίποτα για το Μαρμάρι και όχι μόνο στην Αγία Μαρίνα  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> Για τον τύπο Ε των ΕΚΚΧΟ που ανήκουμε (2.4 & 5 GHz). Το αναφέρει στην τελευταία ΚΥΑ (Ιουνίου 2013).
> Ισχυει για 4 στοιχεια εκπομπής. Πεστο κάτοπτρα, Omni, sector, κλπ αρκεί να είναι μαξ 4 σε εναν ιστο.


Πάλι καλά γιατί στην τελευταία δημόσια διαβούλευση θυμάμαι γινόταν λόγος για δυο στοιχεία ανά ιστό.

----------


## Cha0s

Τελικά γύρισε σε nstreme το link με jimgal;  :: 

Βλέπω τρελή διαφορά στο latency!!

ydin.png

----------


## esma

Είναι τεράστια η διαφορά....

Μεγάλο πράγμα τα στατιστικά και τα γραφήματα πάντως. Cha0s μπορείς να μιλάς με αποδείξεις πλέον.

----------


## ydin

Ναι το άλλαξα χτες. Έπεισα και τον dgi να το αλλάξουμε κ θα το κάνω με τα άλλα μου. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cha0s

Ωραίοςςς!! Έλα να ανεβαίνει η Γλυφάδαα!  ::

----------


## ydin

Να μου κάτσει κ ενα μακρινό με Πειραιά που ετοιμάζω, θα μας ξεμπουκωσω καλά νοιώθω... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## ydin

Δυστυχως ενημερωθηκα απο τον Γιωργο (geeksada) οτι θα απενεργοποησει τον κομβο του. Ελπιζω συντομα να τον δουμε online.

Για την ωρα ετοιμαζεται νεο local link με indian (#662 ::

----------


## indian

ναι ναι ίσως από Σεπτέμβρη να βρει χρόνο να το κοιτάξει.. εάν είναι θέμα του εξοπλισμού του george πιστεύω να τον ανεβάσει ξανά τον κόμβο..

----------


## indian

Γιάννη.. θα κατεβάσω τον ιστό γιατί χρειάζεται συντήρηση.. (το αργότερο τεταρτη θα έχει γίνει).. με την ευκαιρία τις συντήρησης θα γυρίσω προς τα εσένα.. αν και γμτ το link με geeksada πέρναγε ανάμεσα από 2 πολυκατοικίες οριακά και πολύ το φοβάμαι το θέμα τις οπτικής.. δεν μασάμε όμως πάμε και θα την βρούμε την λύση..  ::

----------


## ydin

Παμε κ οτι γινει... ::   ::   ::

----------


## ydin

Να ζητησω συγνωμη που "χαθηκα" τελευταιες εβδομαδες, αλλα ειχα κατι προσωπικα και γεννησε η γυναικα μου την προηγουμενη Παρασκευη, οποτε χρονος μηδεν για ταρατσαδες. 

Ελπιζω σε 1-2 εβδομαδες να εχω χαλαρωσει (καπως...) και να ασχοληθω με τα κοινα μας.

----------


## mikemtb

Μα τι συγνωμες και βλακειες! 
Να σου ζησει ρε φιλε και προπαντων με υγεια!!

----------


## ydin

Καλησπερα

για την ωρα παιζουν τα παρακατω Links

1. dgi (#2125) 
2. jimgal (#10444) 
3. indian (#662 :: 


Εχω 3 ελευθερα IF. Τα 2 (με πιατο 80cm και καρτουλα RB52nm) κοιτανε το ενα κατω Βουλα και το αλλο προς Πειραια...
Επισης εχω και ενα πιατο 100cm με καρτα RB52Hn που κοιταει προς Πειραια επισης.



Εχω στησει και ιστοσελιδα περιγραφης του κομβου www.ydin.gr. επομενος στοχος να την κανω να παιξει και ασυρματα.

----------


## ydin

Ακομα υπαρχουν τα 3 ελευθερα IF. 

Τα 2 (με πιατο 80cm και καρτουλα RB52nm) κοιτανε το ενα κατω Βουλα και το αλλο προς Πειραια...

Επισης εχω και ενα πιατο 100cm με καρτα RB52Hn που κοιταει προς Πειραια επισης.


Καποιος κατι ?  ::

----------


## mikemtb

Στα σκαριά κόμβος στη βούλα για συνδεση με πανειο όρος. Οδό Ξενοφώντος. Από Σεπτέμβριο όμως... 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## ydin

Εχεις το τηλεφωνο μου. Οποτε θες κατι ....  ::

----------


## ydin

Απο τα σκαρια στην πραξη.

Νεα backbone ζευξη μεταξυ κομβων sotos (22706 ) και ydin (20689) χαρη στον Μιχαλη miketb και στην σκαλα του... 
Το Link για την ωρα παιζει σε 802,11a και σημα -59 / -59 και καρφωμενα στα 54MBps με την ελπιδα οτι καποια στιγμη θα αναβαθμιστει σε n.

Μπραβο σου και παλι !




ΥΓ
Εχω ενα πιατο 1.10 γυρισμενο προς Πειραια απο τον 20689. Καρτα εχω ΡΒ52Ηn, οποτε μπορουμε να παιξουμε καλα. Εκπεμπω στους 5260 σαν "awmn-20689-searching for BB link" !!! Αν καποιος εχει καποιον γνωστο η εχει υποψιν κατι που μπορει να στηθει, ας ενημερωσει...

----------


## ydin

Καλησπερα


Εχω ακομα ενα ελευθερο IF που κοιταει Φαληρο/Περαια (και Πελλοπονησσο/Σαλαμινα κλπ)


1.10 πιατο, καρτα R52HnD (max 400mW). Αν καποιος θελει να δοκιμασει να στησουμε κατι μακρινο, ειμαι εδω....
Εκπεμπω στους 5260 σαν "awmn-20689-searching for BB link"

----------


## ydin

Καλησπερα.


Ο κόμβος #ydin 20689 ειναι κάτω απο το πρωί, λόγω θέματος τροφοδοσίας. Αύριο θα αγορασθεί ανταλλακτικο και θα ανέβει πάλι.


Επισης το IF με το πιάτο 1.10μ είναι ακομα ελεύθερο...

----------


## ydin

Αλλαχτηκε ενα POE τροφοδοτικό, και ο κόμβος είναι on line.

----------

